# gburtstagftw



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

olla, 

ich feire demächt meinen 30 (!) geburtstag...ich bin am überlegen und am machen...30 wird man nur einmal...meine devise ^^

meine freundin streubt sich gegen meine grossartigen vorstellungen! wir sind alle opfer unsere bessersn hälfte aber ich glaub diesmal solllte ich mich durchsetzten und alle einladen  oder ^^

ich sollte ungeachtet meiner alten das fest der feste vernstalten !!! ok thx für euren Rat jetzt weis ich was ich mach ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

sachma hast du schon ordentlich vorgebechert? O_o


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma hast du schon ordentlich vorgebechert? O_o


Lol, hast aber recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versteh nicht genau was der TE uns sagen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht genau was der TE uns sagen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er will ungeachtet der meinung seiner freundin seinen geburtstag feiern und fragt in einer mmorpg community, was er machen soll, obwohl er selbst sagt, dass er sich schon längst entschieden hat.
alles klar?


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

> er will ungeachtet der meinung seiner freundin seinen geburtstag feiern und fragt in einer mmorpg community, was er machen soll, obwohl er selbst sagt, dass er sich schon längst entschieden hat.
> alles klar?



 du bist ne frau, du bist die, die meiner freundin davon abraten würde mich amchen zulassen was ich will!!
 aber du hast recht ! das ding steht!! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> du bist ne frau, du bist die, die meiner freundin davon abraten würde mich amchen zulassen was ich will!!
> aber du hast recht ! das ding steht!! ^^


und du antwortest indirekt auf meine obere frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> olla,
> 
> ich feire demächt meinen 30 (!) geburtstag...ich bin am überlegen und am machen...30 wird man nur einmal...meine devise ^^
> 
> meine freundin streubt sich gegen meine grossartigen vorstellungen!



Hier fragt er uns



Flaschenpost schrieb:


> wir sind alle opfer unsere bessersn hälfte aber ich glaub diesmal solllte ich mich durchsetzten und alle einladen  oder ^^
> 
> ich sollte ungeachtet meiner alten das fest der feste vernstalten !!!



Hier hat er sich entschieden sich mal durchzusetzen.^^



Flaschenpost schrieb:


> ok thx für euren Rat jetzt weis ich was ich mach ^^



und ist das beste: Er bedankt sich für unsere Meinung obwohl er ja mit dem Beitrag den Thread erst eröffnet!

Da er sich schon bedankt hat, geh ich mal davon aus er kennt meine Meinung schon und ich muß hier nichts weiter reinschreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er will ungeachtet der meinung seiner freundin seinen geburtstag feiern und fragt in einer mmorpg community, was er machen soll, obwohl er selbst sagt, dass er sich schon längst entschieden hat.
> alles klar?


Ok andere Frage:
Wieso zur Hölle erstellt er dann noch einen Thread?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [...]geh ich mal davon aus er kennt meine Meinung schon[...]


ja, und er hat sogar gesehen, dass ich eine frau sein muss!
ein wahrer hellseher!!



Razyl schrieb:


> Ok andere Frage:
> Wieso zur Hölle erstellt er dann noch einen Thread?


 wieso werden giftspritzen sterilisiert?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> olla,
> 
> ich feire demächt meinen 30 (!) geburtstag...ich bin am überlegen und am machen...30 wird man nur einmal...meine devise ^^
> 
> ...


Jau das solltest Du auf alle Fälle, hab ich bei meinem letzten Geburtstag auch so gemacht.

Womit Du rechnen kannst:
- Dass viele Leute mit denen Du eigentlich fest rechnest, dass sie kommen, NICHT kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Dass erstaunlicherweise viele Leute mit denen Du rechnest, dass sie nicht kommen, erst recht kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Dass das sauteuer wird.
- Dass Du noch wochen- oder monatelang Esswaren, Getränke und Alkohol zu Hause rumliegen haben wirst, das alles von dem Fest stammt.
- Dass, falls jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte, Dir ne Kuhzunge zum Geburtstag zu schenken, diese mitten in der Nacht plötzlich spurlos verschwindet und keiner weiss, wo sie abgeblieben ist (so wars zumindest bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Dass man noch lange Zeit über das Fest reden wird.
- Dass vorher und nachher super Wetter ist, nur an dem Tag, an dem Dus machst nicht, daher: unbedingt Notfallplan miteinberechnen! Ich zB hab das Ganze dann schlussendlich einfach in ne riesige gemietete Garage verschoben, statt das im Freien zu machen.
- Dass es super Fotos geben wird, sofern Du einen der Gäste dazu "verdammen" kannst, viele Fotos zu machen.

Womit Du nicht rechnen kannst:
- Dass die Leute kommen, die Du eingeladen hast.
- Dass nur Leute kommen, die Du eingeladen hast.
- Dass das so viel kosten wird, wie Du berechnet hast (wird ziemlich sicher wesentlich teurer).
- Dass die Leute pünktlich sind.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

> und ist das beste: Er bedankt sich für unsere Meinung obwohl er ja mit dem Beitrag den Thread erst eröffnet!



 du bist aber auch ein schnellmerker..ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> du bist aber auch ein schnellmerker..ich bin stolz auf dich


und wir auch auf dich!
danke für diesen thread.
@ davatar: <3 musste lachen bei der sache mit der kuhzunge lawl
@ razyl: muss es nicht webblog heissen? *sig anguck*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> [...]
> @ razyl: muss es nicht webblog heissen? *sig anguck*


nein. blog is zusammen gesetzt aus web und log.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein. blog is zusammen gesetzt aus web und log.


ah ok, dankö


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ razyl: muss es nicht webblog heissen? *sig anguck*


Hm stimmt...
da hat Minas nen Schreibfehler eingebaut 

Edit:
Trolli hat recht, steht auch so auf der Wordpress page


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

@TE bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

danke für eure extrem erwachsenen beiträge
...natürlich werde ich machen was ich will aber hätte gehofft , ihr würdet für mich pro und kontra nochma eben abwägen bevor ich dann endgültig den entschluss fasse, zu machen was ich will !!! XD


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Der thread is total verwirrend oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Ich mag, wo der Thread hinführt. :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> danke für eure extrem erwachsenen beiträge
> ...natürlich *werde ich machen was ich will* aber hätte gehofft , ihr würdet für mich pro und kontra nochma eben abwägen *bevor ich dann endgültig den entschluss fasse*, zu machen was ich will !!! XD


Öhem wenn du eh machst was du willst, wieso sollen wir dann noch extra pro und contra abwägen? Wir könnten es ja jetzt total niedermachen und du würdest am Ende es trotzdem durchziehen... Controproduktiv


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du antwortest indirekt auf meine obere frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich tut er das!

Seine Freundin "hindert" ihn öfter an seinen Aktionen. Entweder weil er öfter etwas anfängt und es dann nicht zuende bringt, sich übernimmt oder sich der Konsequenzen nicht bewußt ist. Sie ist der "logische Ruhepol" in der Beziehung. Ihm stinkt es das sie die Idee nicht gut findet. Entweder liegt es an seinen Vorstellungen einer Party oder weil er sich z.B. von den Kosten her übernimmt. 

Er regt sich auch nur so über sie auf weil sie meistens mit Argumenten "Gewinnt". Und er aber trotzdem diese Party haben will.

Anstatt mal mit ihr durchzusprechen warum sie dagegen ist und mit ihr mal realistische Möglichkeiten durchspricht holt er sich hier die Zustimmung das er das tun sollte. Da wir ja auch nicht die Umstände kennen. Und er sich sicher sein könnte "wir sind dafür".

Ehrlich gesagt fehlen mir zuviele Infos was er vor hat und warum seine Freundin dagegen ist. 

Deshalb vote ich GEGEN die Party!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> ...natürlich werde ich machen was ich will aber hätte gehofft , ihr würdet für mich pro und kontra nochma eben abwägen bevor ich dann endgültig den entschluss fasse, zu machen was ich will !!! XD


naja, wenn WIR dich mit pro und cons umstimmen KÖNNTEN wärs vll doch nicht mehr das, was du willst.
wenn du eh das machst, was du von anfang an vorhast kanns uns ja eh egal sein...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

versaute witze?
nackte frauen?
versaute witze über nackte frauen?
partyspielchen?
schweinkram?

oder was meinst du tonk


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> versaute witze?
> nackte frauen?
> versaute witze über nackte frauen?
> 
> oder was meinst du tonk


nackte witze mit versauten frauen


----------



## Night falls (7. August 2009)

Scheiß auf die Alte und lad alle fiesen Wichser ein die du kennst und die deine Olle hasst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Alte und lad alle fiesen Wichser ein die du kennst und die deine Olle hasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha qft XD


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Alte und lad alle fiesen Wichser ein die du kennst und die deine Olle hasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und jett der guide wie bringe ich es bei meiner freundin auf die rufstufe hasserfüllt!


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Alte und lad alle fiesen Wichser ein die du kennst und die deine Olle hasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey da könnt er eigentlich ne Buffed-Forenuser-Party machen. Das wär bestimmt die mit Abstand verrückteste Party die man je gesehn hat. Vermutlich gäbs Mord und Totschlag sobald sich die Extremisten hier gegenüber ständen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey da könnt er eigentlich ne Buffed-Forenuser-Party machen. Das wär bestimmt die mit Abstand verrückteste Party die man je gesehn hat. Vermutlich gäbs Mord und Totschlag sobald sich die Extremisten hier gegenüber ständen ^^


hm keine schlechte idee *fg*
die mods müssten aber auch kommen! :>


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey da könnt er eigentlich ne Buffed-Forenuser-Party machen. Das wär bestimmt die mit Abstand verrückteste Party die man je gesehn hat. Vermutlich gäbs Mord und Totschlag sobald sich die Extremisten hier gegenüber ständen ^^


und ein massives frauendefizit

@brille: klar die lassen scih gerne hinrichten die stehn auf sowas Oo


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Alte und lad alle fiesen Wichser ein die du kennst und die deine Olle hasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich hast du recht! Er hat es sich so ausgesucht und garnicht anders verdient! XD

Schmeiß deine Alte raus und hau rein! Soll sie sich doch nen Freund mit Verstand suchen wenn du ihr nicht reichst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schmeiß deine Alte raus und hau rein! Soll sie sich doch nen Freund mit Verstand suchen wenn du ihr nicht reichst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"w00t? keine freundin mehr? scheiss drauf, ich hab bewiesen, dass ichs alphamännchen bin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder was meinst du tonk



Ich meine, dass der TE sich dringend mal mit seiner Freundin zusammensetzen sollte.
Wenn der Herr 30 wird und sie ihm die Feier mehr oder weniger verbieten will, stimmt was an der Beziehung nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn der Herr 30 wird und sie ihm die Feier mehr oder weniger verbieten will, stimmt was an der Beziehung nicht.


oder an dem, was er vorhat^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der TE sich dringend mal mit seiner Freundin zusammensetzen sollte.
> Wenn der Herr 30 wird und sie ihm die Feier mehr oder weniger verbieten will, stimmt was an der Beziehung nicht.


och ne jetzt hast du das niveau wieder gehoben ....


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert

wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder an dem, was er vorhat^^



Tjjaaaaa, für sowas kann ich dann auch nichts. Ich tu nur so, als könnte ich Tipps fürs Leben geben, obwohl ich ein RL-Opfer bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT @Lord: Da fehlt nen L in deiner Sig, 'Kugscheißen' is nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert
> 
> wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird


das weiß ich auch nicht wie du das annehmen konntest XDD

@ tonk siehste genau deswegen fehlt da ein L


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert
> 
> wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird


wie konntest du so dumm sein, uns hier so einen lächerlichen thread mit zu wenig informationen, einem kurzen und fast nichtssagenden einleitungstext und viel interpretationsfreiraum zu lassen?


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert
> 
> wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird


Hättest du vorher wissen müssen...
ein MMO Forum ist nicht für alles da =)


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert
> 
> wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird


Also ich hab da oben doch ne Pro-Contra-Liste aufgeführt o_O weiss nicht, was Du hast.

Ansonsten wenn Du ne effektive Pro-Contra-Liste haben willst, die ins Detail geht musst Du uns schon verraten, was Du denn überhaupt vor hast und warum Deine Freundin was dagegen hat.

Ich mein wenn Du einfach ne Party machen willst, aber Frauchen aus Prinzip was dagegen hat, jo pfft...da können wir auch nicht viel sagen.
Wenn Du ne Party im Stil von Futurama-Bender mit Black Jack und Nu**en machen willst, dürfte wohl klar sein, warum Deine Freundin dagegen ist und welche Konsequenzen es für Dich haben wird.


Und solange Du nicht mehr ins Detail gehst oder ne effektiv ernst zu nehmende Frage stellst, die man auch wirklich beantworten kann, wird Dir hier wohl keiner helfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ein MMO Forum ist nicht für alles da =)


bei dem, was es hier an threads gibt würde ich das nicht vermuten... :\


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Alles was ich sage ist hier deplaziert
> 
> wie konnte ich so dumm sein und glauben, das mein problem hier ernst genommen wird



Welches Problem? Du hast überlegt ob du es tun sollst oder nicht, du hast für dich schon beschlossen ob du es tust, bevor du uns gefragt hast. Deine Antworten konnte man danach nicht wirklich als "Ernst" ansehen. Also erwarte von uns nicht, dass wir nicht auch mit Humor antworten.

Letztlich fühl ich mich in meiner Vermutung bestätigt. Du wolltest hier einfach nur hören das du es tun sollst. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist, bist du jetzt depremiert!

Und was jetzt? Doch wieder auf die Freundin hören? Die Party mit nem schlechtem Gewissen veranstalten oder ein anderes Forum suchen? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Letztlich fühl ich mich in meiner Vermutung bestätigt. Du wolltest hier einfach nur hören das du es tun sollst. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist, bist du jetzt depremiert!


interessante theorie herr dr scrätcher *fg*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei dem, was es hier an threads gibt würde ich das nicht vermuten... :\


Ruhe Brilli! Dich hat keiner gefragt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hättest du vorher wissen müssen...
> ein MMO Forum ist nicht für alles da =)



Aber das ist doch das Gott & die Welt Forum! Das ist so offen das es auf garkeinen Fall ganz dicht ist! Was einem aber ständig wieder interessante fremdartige Perspektiven/Blickwinkel aufzeigt! *g*



Grüne schrieb:


> interessante theorie herr dr scrätcher *fg*



Theorie oder Fakt? *g* Mit etwas Glück werden wir es noch erfahren!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

endlich hab ichs wieder gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

> wie konntest du so dumm sein, uns hier so einen lächerlichen thread mit zu wenig informationen, einem kurzen und fast nichtssagenden einleitungstext und viel interpretationsfreiraum zu lassen?



 das erste und das letzte mal , das ich mich hier jetzt auch noch rechtfertige: 

Interpretationsfreiraum? ok, wenn man schwer von Begriff ist, dann hat man den...für die geistige Umnachtung so manscher hier, kann ich aber nix!

Fred darf gerne geschlossen werden ich hab mir von dieser alles hinterfragenden "Roxxxor" community wohl etwas zu viel erwartet -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> das erste und das letzte mal , das ich mich hier jetzt auch noch rechtfertige:
> 
> Interpretationsfreiraum? ok, wenn man schwer von Begriff ist, dann hat man den...für die geistige Umnachtung so manscher hier, kann ich aber nix!
> 
> Fred darf gerne geschlossen werden ich hab mir von dieser alles hinterfragenden "Roxxxor" community wohl etwas zu viel erwartet -.-


natürlich hast du uns den gelassen, wenn du uns keine details/mehr informationen gibst.
du redest von geistiger umnachtung? schau dir deinen eigenen eröffnungspost mal an...

und zur roxxor community: geh ins wow forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

<-- Ist entsetzt

...

Warum?

...

Nunja, weder auf ernste, noch auf weniger ernste Aussagen oder Fragen wurde eingegangen, nur auf provokative

...

Wird wohl Zeit fürs Wochenende

...


----------



## Night falls (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Fred darf gerne geschlossen werden ich hab mir von dieser alles hinterfragenden "Roxxxor" community wohl etwas zu viel erwartet -.-


Hinterfragen ist unsere Spezialität.


----------



## AngelVonDark (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> olla,
> 
> ich feire demächt meinen 30 (!) geburtstag...ich bin am überlegen und am machen...30 wird man nur einmal...meine devise ^^
> 
> ...



ohha die frau kann einem ja schon fast leidtun!! wenn die das liest kannste deinen b_day knicken weil die chancen sinken das du ihn erlebst xDDDDD


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz rational.

Keiner deiner Posts enthielt auch nur annähernd eine vernünftige Fragestellung, alles was du getan hast war miserabel formulierte Posts zu verfassen, die auf ein geistiges Alter von 14 schließen lassen.

Von daher empfehle ich dir auch nicht, ne große Party zu veranstalten, sowas macht man am 18. erst.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

AngelVonDark schrieb:


> ohha die frau kann einem ja schon fast leidtun!! wenn die das liest kannste deinen b_day knicken weil die chancen sinken das du ihn erlebst xDDDDD


Dann wird aus dem b_day ein /b/-Day :x


----------



## Night falls (7. August 2009)

> Dann wird aus dem b_day ein /b/-Day :x


More like Q_Q-Day


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann wird aus dem b_day ein /b/-Day :x



OMG ... du gehörst ge/b/annt!!! :O

EDIT: Wie war das noch mit dieser Tussi auf YouTube? xDD Bei 4Chan oder so.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bawksy?

Nimm die Adresse lieber raus


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

o_O


----------

